# Motherboard (p450-vx) Problem



## aziz7207 (Aug 15, 2007)

I recently bought a new graphics card (GeForce 7800 GT OC). For this new card I was forced to buy a new power supply.

After I connected everything to the motherboard correctly I am having this problem.

The problem with my motherboard is that anything which I connect in the back of the computer does not receive a signal from the motherboard. For Example, my PS/2 mouse does not light up, neither do my keyboard lights. Also, my screen does not receive a signal from the graphics card.
-(Something wrong with the motherboard obviously.)
-(My graphics card is 100% functional, I bought it from a friend who was using it just a few days ago)
-(My power supply is also functional since my CPU Fan is working fine and so are all the lights/Disk drives/ and all the other fans.)

---I believe the cause of this problem is the following:---

The old power supply which was in my computer had all the same wires connected as my new one except one.
(This wire is a 3 pin connector which is exactly the same as the wire which fans use to get power from the motherboard.)
This wire was connected into a spot which looks exactly the same as the spots which the fans use to connect to. This spot is right below the 20 pin connector. This is the first time I've seen a power supply have that wire.

Since my new power supply does not have this wire, neither do most I believe, my motherboard is having the problem above.

Once again, all the fans/lights/ and anything that uses power is working fine including the fan on the graphic card which leads me to believe there is absolutely nothing wrong with the power supply.
Also since my screen won't turn on, I cannot check if my motherboard is loading the Bios/windows or not. So I cannot find out exactly what the problem is.

------------------
My computer is a Sony Vaio. Model : PCV-RS320
Motherboard is the original that came with that PC. Model : P450-VX
Old power supply is also original from the PC. Model : mjpc-300a2
------------------
The Wire:
http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2083/wireij5.jpg
The Spot where the wire connects into:
http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/5755/slotzh7.jpg
------------------

Since the wire that I believe causes the problem is weird. I am not sure of what to do.

Please give me any suggestions on what to do or what the cause of the problem might be.

Thanks.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I am pretty sure the 3 pin connector is not your problem,this is normally used to monitor the psu fan speed I think what is your problem is Sony uses a non standard psu and the new psu is atx standard.

This would mean the 20 pin connector pin out is all wrong, I have never worked on a sony there not big in my area but maybe someone else will chime in


----------



## aziz7207 (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh thanks for clearing things up, I would of never guessed the 3 pin connector is to monitor fan speed ( I totally went in the wrong direction with it).

But do you think there is a way to resolve the 20 pin connector problem with out getting a new PSU.(If you ever came across similar problems with other branded PCs)

Also, if the 20 pin connector is wrong why is the motherboard still able to supply power to the other fans but cannot run windows properly?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> But do you think there is a way to resolve the 20 pin connector problem with out getting a new PSU.(If you ever came across similar problems with other branded PCs)


Yes but you have to remmeber we are working with a branded computer that I ain't familar with and I was unable (Idid look) to find sony's 20 pin motherboard pinout. If you knew that it would be possible to rearrange the new atx psu's 20 pin connector to work. I am very uncomfortable with even trying anything further. For instance(I just thought of this) HP has a special psu connection on some of there models that powers the onboard graphics and you need this pluged in even if you use a video card and a standard ATX supply don't have this connector. Maybe this 3 pin sony connector is similar and I am wrong about it



> Also, if the 20 pin connector is wrong why is the motherboard still able to supply power to the other fans but cannot run windows properly?


Because the psu is suppling power to fans and possibly other components but not everthing that is needed by the motherboard.


----------



## aziz7207 (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh Ok Doby, Thanks again for the help.


----------



## aziz7207 (Aug 15, 2007)

How would i be able to rearrange the 20 pin connector? Does anyone else have a clue on what's happening? ANY tips/help would be appreciated.


----------



## aziz7207 (Aug 15, 2007)

SOLVED, The 20 pin and the 3 pin connectors were not the problem.

After rearranging several peripheral cables, the Sony Vaio was able to turn on and boot up just fine.


----------

